

Ask HN: How to find your purpose in Life? - shire

How does one find his purpose in life. I&#x27;m only 21 and I&#x27;m at crossroad I have no idea what I want to do. I thought it was programming for a long time almost 4 years learning it. Took Java class in College got a 4.0 and spent time learning Python on my own for a year or so. But lately I get bored siting more than 2 or 3 outs in front of a computer coding. I&#x27;ve been thinking joining the Navy or Air force a lot.<p>Lately I&#x27;ve been trying to figure what my purpose is on this earth. I could use advice on how some of you found your purpose on what you like to do in life at a young age? I&#x27;m I just lazy and unmotivated?
======
scoot
You aren't bored 'because coding', you're bored because what you're coding
doesn't excite you. For some people that's okay - it pay's a wage, and they
find other outlets for excitement (or none).

If that's not you, find something to get excited about. Volunteer, join some
clubs, get a job completely outside your sphere (not so easy I know). If it's
something you can apply your coding skills to, fantastic! If it's something
that requires you to learn new skills, even better!

But whatever it is, use it to learn from, not because it's 'your purpose'.
Your purpose will find you, you just need to put yourself out there so it has
a chance. (And locking yourself into a military career is not it, IMHO, as
although it has its own merits, it has greater drawbacks.)

------
auslegung
Find a person whose life you love, and make them mentor you. That is going to
help you find purpose. If they won't mentor you, find another person. Odds are
you know more than one person whose life you love. However, let me warn you.
No matter whose life you love, that life has plenty that you will not love,
even though you have not seen those parts yet.

------
davidsmith8900
I didnt find my purpose in life until recently. At the age of 21, I just
wanted to get a job in order to help my family pay the bills. I think the best
way to find your purpose in life is to try different things.

~~~
shire
I'm at this stage as well I just want to help support my family.

~~~
davidsmith8900
\- I wish you the best.

